# How to report handbook issues?



## xavi (Jan 21, 2015)

Hi,

I'm reading through the handbook and as I do I'm finding the occasional typo or grammatical error. I'd like to report these issues but can't see any obvious way to do so.  A section called 'Ongoing Non-Programmer Tasks' on how to contribute to the project states the following:

"Read through the FAQ and Handbook periodically. If anything is badly explained, out of date or even just completely wrong, let us know. "

However, there is no link or explanation on how to do this. Can somebody tell me the best way to report these minor issues please?

Many thanks.


----------



## Dies_Irae (Jan 21, 2015)

Documentation errors (grammatical and/or conceptual) are considered bugs, so you have to send a bug report using the problem report web form (you can find more info on this here)


----------

